# Best credit card?



## Bigjimbo

Hello All,

I am considering getting a small credit card and was wondering which, in peoples experience, has the best benefits in terms of points or Air miles. I used to have a HSBC gold card and racked up loads of miles on it and at the end it was worth a DVD! 

I would like one where if i put the rent on it I might get an actual flight somewhere.

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## saraswat

As far as air miles go, Emirates NBD, imho/experience, have the best deals out there.. ofcourse the amount/value of benefits vary with the types of card (the different metals that banks like to use to name their levels lol), but they are worth a look into .. Credit Cards UAE, Best Credit Cards, Credit Card Offers | Emirates NBD Bank

Apart from air miles, the RAK Bank Titanium card RAKBANK Direct - Titanium Credit Card is awesome for cashback, vouchers, exclusive benefits, 0 balance transfer schemes etc.. plus they have really good customer service.. which is akin to finding an acorn in the desert out here lol ..


----------



## Bigjimbo

Hmmm, I'll speak to both and see then!


----------



## Elphaba

Do a full comparison of all CC offers at Compare Credit Cards, Personal Finance, Loans, Insurance, RakBank Loans in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait- Souqalmal.com


----------



## Guest

Anyone has Samba credit card? It has a lot of nice features such as;



> Platinum Cashback
> Movies - Get 50% cashback on movie tickets anywhere in the world, anytime & online too.
> 
> Duty Free - Family and friends are easier to please with 10% cashback on all Duty Free stores around the globe
> 
> Airline Tickets - Enjoy sky high savings with up to 5% cashback on all airline ticket purchases anywhere, be it airline offices and websites or travel agencies and travel agency websites
> 
> International Purchases - Great escapes now come with great advantages like 3% cashback on all your spends outside the UAE from leisure to entertainment to dining, shopping, hotel stays etc.
> 
> Domestic Purchases - From jewellery to furniture to designer brands and latest gadgets, you can now get 1% cashback on your spends within the UAE.


However I am not familiar with the bank, thus I hesitate.

More info:
Samba Credit Cards


----------



## Bigjimbo

Elphaba said:


> Do a full comparison of all CC offers at Compare Credit Cards, Personal Finance, Loans, Insurance, RakBank Loans in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait- Souqalmal.com


Cheers Elph! So comprehensive I don't even understand it.... lol


----------



## dizzyizzy

Emirates Islamic Bank gives a decent amount of Skywards miles (at least, a little bit more than other banks)


----------



## VitaEsMorte

If you are just interested in skywards miles, EIB has the best deals comparing to others. But monthly miles earning is the only motivation that you may choose EIB


----------



## 200256

I was thinking about opening my checking account/credit card/car loan with NBAD...
Would that be possible if I'm employee of Dubai based company (internet city fz)?


----------



## Elphaba

jso said:


> I was thinking about opening my checking account/credit card/car loan with NBAD...
> Would that be possible if I'm employee of Dubai based company (internet city fz)?


Yes, not a problem.


----------



## Houstonian

I'm also checking the same and came across Skyy Miles | UAE's Premier Open Frequent Flyer Program, Redeem Skyy Miles for Any Airline for Freelooks good as they have bonus miles (20K or 60K) and can be redeemable with any airline. Looks good.

I miss my US offers, racked tons of miles and points


----------



## Mr Rossi

Just applied and been accepted for a credit card. However the issuer requests a blank cheque for security. I know this is common but is it 100% the norm?

I'm happy (as could be) signing a cheque for a set amount for security, not so keen on a blank cheque so some knob end can write in a million AED or whatever out of spite.


----------



## rsinner

Mr Rossi said:


> Just applied and been accepted for a credit card. However the issuer requests a blank cheque for security. I know this is common but is it 100% the norm?
> 
> I'm happy (as could be) signing a cheque for a set amount for security, not so keen on a blank cheque so some knob end can write in a million AED or whatever out of spite.


Blank cheque is definitely not the norm. Up to the credit limit or credit limit + X% . Having said that, I just have two credit cards at the moment which give me no bonus points etc. I absolutely refuse to sign a security cheque of any kind, so I dont think I will be able to get another one at any point of time.


----------



## ziokendo

rsinner said:


> Blank cheque is definitely not the norm. Up to the credit limit or credit limit + X% . Having said that, I just have two credit cards at the moment which give me no bonus points etc. I absolutely refuse to sign a security cheque of any kind, so I dont think I will be able to get another one at any point of time.


Have you put a deposit to get the credit card without any security cheque ? If not, which bank ?

At the time I refused to sign the cheque and put an interest bearing deposit instead, but I am a bit annoyed by the fact that the more credit I need the more deposit I have to put therefore freezing a lot of money, and also about the fact that after cancelling the card it will take 45 days to get my deposit back, so I am thinking of switching to a regular one.

About putting or not an amount, at the end of the day I don't think that any well reputed bank would really write 1M aed on your cheque (which on the mashreq form I have seen is not even a regular cheque from your bank account, just a pro-forma "cheque looking box" in the credit card request form) and go cashing it just to screw you without any supporting proof of the underlying transaction demonstrating that I really owe that amount to them, an I have no evidence of such thing happened in the past. What do you think ?

To talk with the sales rep of the credit cards is usually not an option as these are poorly educated high pressure sales guy, not able to sustain a conversation on any financial topic.


----------



## ziokendo

Bigjimbo said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am considering getting a small credit card and was wondering which, in peoples experience, has the best benefits in terms of points or Air miles.
> 
> Any advice gratefully received!


I am very happy with the Mashreq Platinum Elite, you have this "salaam" points reward program where you can pay directly at major retailers like Sharaf DG, Starbucks, etc. with your points.

For me is even better than air miles since it's actually cash on stuff that I want/need and there is no minimum amount to redeem.

The regular cashback for my card is 1,33% (100 AED free every 7500 spent), but this DSF for example the payout has been doubled, etc ... so when you pay your holidays, car rental, shopping, groceries, etc via credit card, it grows pretty fast.


----------



## VitaEsMorte

Wasn't it prohibited to get blank cheques from customers?


----------



## fcjb1970

rsinner said:


> Blank cheque is definitely not the norm. Up to the credit limit or credit limit + X% . Having said that, I just have two credit cards at the moment which give me no bonus points etc. I absolutely refuse to sign a security cheque of any kind, so I dont think I will be able to get another one at any point of time.


Emirates NBD requires a blank check for a credit cards.

If you have an account at the bank the policies are different


----------



## saraswat

Another card that should be mentioned imho, is the RAK Bank Titanium credit card. 1% cash back on local purchases, 3% for international (for amounts less than 15 K, more for larger amounts). The international bit is really handy, all cards charge you the (approx.) 2.75% premium on foreign currency charges, at least you get that back with them. Excellent voucher booklet/special offers. Another really handy thing with them is their 0% balance transfer facilities that keep popping up every couple of months or so, if you work it right, one of the cheapest forms of easy, quick and available financing. 

Finally, above all their customer service is surprisingly very good!! (that last bit should be the deal maker  )...

p.s: they do require a cheque...


----------



## rsinner

ziokendo said:


> Have you put a deposit to get the credit card without any security cheque ? If not, which bank ?


Got one from HSBC in 2009 before they got tough with the rules. Pretty low credit limit, and I cant get it increased without a cheque. (Even though I have my salary transferred to the account, and the salary amount is more than 4x the CC limit)
Another one with an international bank (PM me if you would like to know) when our company got listed with them. I didnt want the card, but they insisted - so I put this condition. Got a special waiver from them.
Got rejected by a local bank when our company got registered with them. They could not give a CC without a cheque.


----------



## jrm3891

Does anybody know about Majid Al FuttaimNajm credit cards? I have heard they have a 10% cash back introductory offer for the 1st 60 days. 4% at Carrefour and 2% outside on their gold card. The platinum card comes with complimentary 36,000 points on paying joining fees


----------



## saraswat

jrm3891 said:


> Does anybody know about Majid Al FuttaimNajm credit cards? I have heard they have a 10% cash back introductory offer for the 1st 60 days. 4% at Carrefour and 2% outside on their gold card. The platinum card comes with complimentary 36,000 points on paying joining fees


I have one. Pretty straight forward, the cash back on carrefour along with the dedicated payment aisle for card holders only, is a nice added touch in my opinion. Not sure about the introductory offers, all in all my experience with them has been straightforward.


----------



## crt454

the best credit card is "no credit card " if you cant afford to pay it with cash then you cant afford it at all.


----------



## saraswat

crt454 said:


> if you cant afford to pay it with cash then you cant afford it at all.


Well by that logic.. wouldn't the majority of people across the world be riding motor bikes rather than cars... .. 

I get what you are saying though, but when responsibly used, credit cards are pretty handy, imo...


----------



## rocky123

I always get tempted when lines at check out are long !! For the specifuc details check souqalmal dot com as they have all card details and offers.


----------



## rsinner

crt454 said:


> the best credit card is "no credit card " if you cant afford to pay it with cash then you cant afford it at all.


Try buying an airline ticket online with cash. Trying paying all the utility bills online with cash as well. Debit cards dont work in most places.


----------



## jrm3891

saraswat said:


> I have one. Pretty straight forward, the cash back on carrefour along with the dedicated payment aisle for card holders only, is a nice added touch in my opinion. Not sure about the introductory offers, all in all my experience with them has been straightforward.


I have heard their application procedure is also pretty straight forward. They just need a carrefour bill and an atm slip for your bank balance and the card is issued within 7 days. They don't ask for salary slips or certifcates.


----------



## Bigjimbo

I went for Citibank in the end. Good service so far and decent air mile rewards!


----------



## Simey

crt454 said:


> the best credit card is "no credit card " if you cant afford to pay it with cash then you cant afford it at all.


Having a credit card does not necessarily mean carrying a balance.


----------



## falconlyeo

very useful thread. I learned a lot, thank you to everyone.


----------



## falconlyeo

I will soon need do credit cards after my working visa issued.So nice to hear all these experiences.


----------



## MMI

Does anyone have any experience / comments with Barclays Premier Banking / Credit Cards?

I have been comparing some of the credit cards mentioned in this post and came up with the Barclay Premier Card as seeming like the best. I would, however, have to move my banking over to their savings account.

Major benefits that I would see with this would be:
- Zero annual fee
- 2.5% cashback on all purchases (looks like this can only be redeemed against airline tickets)
- 10% cashback on dining
- 10 airline lounge access passes

The next most attractive card that I saw was Rak Bank Titanium
- No annnual fee and don't have to bank with them
- 2% cashback on domesitc purchases (it is actually 1%-3% so I am taking the middle here)
- 3% cashback on international purchases (it is actually 2%-4% so I am taking the middle again)
- Couple of people mentioned that they have very good customer service


----------



## saraswat

My parents have the Barclay card, I've got the RAK Bank card, no issues with either, but personally I am really happy with the RAK Bank card ... they always seem to have some deals going on ....




MMI said:


> Does anyone have any experience / comments with Barclays Premier Banking / Credit Cards?
> 
> I have been comparing some of the credit cards mentioned in this post and came up with the Barclay Premier Card as seeming like the best. I would, however, have to move my banking over to their savings account.
> 
> Major benefits that I would see with this would be:
> - Zero annual fee
> - 2.5% cashback on all purchases (looks like this can only be redeemed against airline tickets)
> - 10% cashback on dining
> - 10 airline lounge access passes
> 
> The next most attractive card that I saw was Rak Bank Titanium
> - No annnual fee and don't have to bank with them
> - 2% cashback on domesitc purchases (it is actually 1%-3% so I am taking the middle here)
> - 3% cashback on international purchases (it is actually 2%-4% so I am taking the middle again)
> - Couple of people mentioned that they have very good customer service


----------



## lxinuk

I've decided on NBD and have made two appointments with two people to meet me at work to open the account, none of which have showed up so Im still waiting to set the accounts up! 

Guess il have to stop being lazy and find a local branch! 

The NBD card has some kind of deal if you have kids in the GEMS network of schools!

Lx


----------



## EricaP

I thought I saw some posts from a few years ago that the Emirates Islamic Bank Skywards Platinum credit card does not charge a fee if there is a minimum spend and the full balance is paid each month. If that was accurate, is it still the case? What's the difference between the Platinum and Platinum Plus cards? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MRBXX

EricaP said:


> I thought I saw some posts from a few years ago that the Emirates Islamic Bank Skywards Platinum credit card does not charge a fee if there is a minimum spend and the full balance is paid each month. If that was accurate, is it still the case? What's the difference between the Platinum and Platinum Plus cards? Thanks in advance.


Ya,Emirates Islamic charges a set monthly fee for purchases as far as am aware and this will be refunded if you clear the balance every month. I have no idea about the difference between those cards sorry


----------



## EricaP

Thanks! Please ignore my separate post with the same question. 



MRBXX said:


> Ya,Emirates Islamic charges a set monthly fee for purchases as far as am aware and this will be refunded if you clear the balance every month. I have no idea about the difference between those cards sorry


----------



## falconlyeo

Up to now, I got my debit card. I still could not issue a credit card. I am amazed at the speed.


----------



## Malbec

Barclays Edge looks quite generous with 2.5% unlimited cashback and 10% dining cashback (although limited to max AED 300). Their card look horrible though. RAK bank cashback offer is not bad, although one has to keep in mind the spending tiers.

Is Emirates Skywards Infinite the only card that comes with Skywards Silver status?

If website pictures are accurate, I think CBD Visa Infinite & World Mastercard are one of the best looking cards on the market. Not sure about their perks though


----------



## Malbec

One more card that came into my attention regarding benefits is Standard Chartered Titanium which offers up to 10% of supermarket spend, 10% on utility bills (max AED200 per month), 10% on school fees. This card combined with Barclays Edge should be one of the best cashback combo.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
I like the new FGB red Ferrari card we just got. Has loads of Ferrari perks in addition to the usual lounge and valet parking perks.
Now we just need to save up enough money to buy the car - with the prancing horse on the bonnet!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sparki

ENBD credit card, for each 6000 Dhs POS = around 4000 Miles

Emirates Islamic for every 6000 Dhs POS = 15000 Miles

Customer service = ENBD is the best.
EI = GOD Knows. I don't want to bad mouth them though

for RAK bank I forgot by pin number, for that I had to wait 3 days to receive a new pin LOL and it cost me 20 DHs lol


----------



## Malbec

Sparki said:


> ENBD credit card, for each 6000 Dhs POS = around 4000 Miles
> 
> Emirates Islamic for every 6000 Dhs POS = 15000 Miles
> 
> Customer service = ENBD is the best.
> EI = GOD Knows. I don't want to bad mouth them though
> 
> for RAK bank I forgot by pin number, for that I had to wait 3 days to receive a new pin LOL and it cost me 20 DHs lol


I am not sure if you are up to date with EIB? AED 6,000 gets you 3,200 miles, at least according to their website.


----------



## bgbalte

*Skyward Miles - Problems?*

Hi - We are moving from the US to the Dubai this fall, and are starting to look at credit cards. We'd appreciate any advice.

As we looked at Skyward Miles as an option, we came across this site. First, it looks like none of the major international airlines accept the miles, but that might not be a a problem as we might want to use them to just do hops to weekend destinations, etc., but any feedback would be great.

The challenges with miles and redeeming them are outlined in a site called Emirates Skywards Partner Earning and Redemption. (Sorry, I'm new, so I can't post the link yet.)


----------



## sm105

bgbalte said:


> As we looked at Skyward Miles as an option, we came across this site. First, it looks like none of the major international airlines accept the miles


With all due respect, I think Emirates qualifies as a pretty major international airline. In fact, it is the world's largest international airline in terms of RPKs (and 4th largest overall after American Airlines, United and Delta whose business is primarily US domestic).


----------



## Malbec

Any experience with Noor Islamic Bank and their credit cards?
Their Reward credit card seems to have good perks: premium driver assistance, free Talise gym access, 2% cashback and perhaps the lowest FX fees of 1%.


----------



## earthworm88

sm105 said:


> With all due respect, I think Emirates qualifies as a pretty major international airline. In fact, it is the world's largest international airline in terms of RPKs (and 4th largest overall after American Airlines, United and Delta whose business is primarily US domestic).


I believe you misunderstood. OP stated that skyward miles could not be redeemed in/with other major international airlines (not that EK is not a major int'l airline). Since he is from the US, I would presume most of his loyalty programs are strongly linked to the US which have alliances with One World, SkyTeam, and Star.

I am sure you are aware that Skyward miles is extremely limited in its redemption capacity since it is not affiliated with other major IAGs as well as the miles are not worth as much nowadays with their new redemption schemes with the additional fuel charges cost. Why would/wouldn't EK want to be part of the Big 3 alliances? They wouldn't because they know they have a captive audience here! 

Cheers!


----------



## Gavtek

To be honest, it's hard enough getting Emirates to accept Skywards miles these days. Upgrades are almost double the amount of miles these days and you can only seem to utilise them if you pay an extra 700 Dhs for a "flex" ticket.


----------



## Malbec

Gavtek said:


> To be honest, it's hard enough getting Emirates to accept Skywards miles these days. Upgrades are almost double the amount of miles these days and you can only seem to utilise them if you pay an extra 700 Dhs for a "flex" ticket.


It is not just the EK, in my experience BAEC is no different in this regard. Availability on BA long-haul flights to popular destinations like SIN or HKG is non existent, although you can sometimes catch reward flights on AY or MH...

Beside ENBD Skywards Infinity has quite high annual fees of AED 1,500, I also heard that they are charging joining fee of AED 3,000. Seems expensive. They should offer some waiver for Priority customers, like for instance Noor is doing.


----------



## Malbec

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I like the new FGB red Ferrari card we just got. Has loads of Ferrari perks in addition to the usual lounge and valet parking perks.
> Now we just need to save up enough money to buy the car - with the prancing horse on the bonnet!
> Cheers
> Steve


How is the FGB bank to deal with in general?

As for new credit cards, Emirates Islamic cash back card looks interesting, however there are certain maximum limits and annual fee. NBAD launched Real Madrid credit cards, they look good both in terms of visual aspect and earning points benefits.


----------



## lordvader

Seem in Dubai you have to have a limt of Aed 25000 then only other Card companys will give u benefit 
I am self Employed and have my card on my Buiss 
and its not the 25 limit 
how to Increase its limit regular usage or just give it time ?


----------



## Malbec

Anyone using Etisalat Singature credit card?
Seems good on paper: 5% cashback which can be offset towards Etisalat bills, no thresholds.

The only negative is joining fee AED 1000, annual fee AED 500. I am not a fan of annual fees but in this case you get welcome bonus of 80k pts which is equivalent to AED 800 and upon renewal you get 25k pts (AED 250).


----------



## Malbec

I have tried to apply for Etisalat Signature credit card card. Dealing with Mashreq is a joke. At first they didn't like that I spend more than 50% of my existing credit card limit with ADCB, despite I paid everything back in due time. Now when I finally met their requirements for the last two months' bank statements with less than 50% spend on ADCB credit card, they tell me that in order to get this card I have two options:

1. Sign a cheque with the credit card limit amount stated on the cheque.
2. Fixed deposit with 50% (!) of it for credit card limit. So if I make FD of 100k, they will give me 50k credit limit. Doesn't make sense.

I am not really happy to sign these guarantee cheques, I heard there is a problem later on collecting them from the bank and if bank is too nervous, because you went abroad for example, they might encash it and leave you in trouble, right? ADCB has not required any cheques or fixed deposits.


----------



## rsinner

Malbec said:


> 1. Sign a cheque with the credit card limit amount stated on the cheque.


It is very difficult to get a card without this. All my cards currently are without a security cheque, but from banks I had accounts in and/or banks which were desperate to give me a card. the limit on each of these is less than 1/3 of my monthly salary.


----------



## Malbec

rsinner said:


> It is very difficult to get a card without this. All my cards currently are without a security cheque, but from banks I had accounts in and/or banks which were desperate to give me a card. the limit on each of these is less than 1/3 of my monthly salary.


Interesting, because I opened a bank account with ADCB in October last year and 2 weeks later they gave me credit card 2.5x my stated salary without fixed deposits or blank cheques.

I heard that before banks used to request customers to sign blank cheques but now they are stating the amount on the cheques as apparently blank cheques are no longer legal. My only concern is that bank's stupid mistake or nervous acting may cause me some troubles.


----------



## Malbec

Has anyone had actually bad experience with such credit card security cheques? E.g. they were cashed with no particular reason or caused you some troubles?

I have asked Mashreq to send me a full T&C of when such cheque can be cashed but they are silent on this. If I would get a clear conditions of bank's rights to use such cheque (e.g. non payment for 6 months etc.) then I could probably consider signing it.


----------



## w_man

I thought I read a new article where there was such an issue and also I thought someone came on this forum where the husband was arrested at the airport because an old bank account wasn't closed properly and the bank had cashed the entire amount of security cheque for a small amount owing on the account.

Personally - I don't think banks will cash the cheque unless they are sure they will not get their money and I'm sure they have 'proper procedures' to follow before doing so. The problem is around the human error (politically correct word for incompetency). The level of 'well trained' people I meet at banks here, I worry that procedure isn't followed or some trigger happy manager will cash the cheque when he/she shouldn't.

I hate these cheques - but unfortunately, I have had to sign one for any CC I wanted myself eg: specific CC which earn me points. I feel if you want a certain type of CC, you lose your leverage on demanding not to sign this cheque. 

However, When I closed a couple of my CCs a year or so ago, these banks refused to give me my cheque back, stating that they will destroy the cheque. I opened an online case against these banks with Central bank and their positive response was shocking. The banks got in touch with me right away. One bank returned my cheque, another still refused but did offer me a letter stating the account is paid off and the cheque is considered null and will be destroyed.


----------



## lordvader

So which are the top of the Line Credit Cards in todays date 2016 
any sites that compare the Cards ?

Thanks


----------



## Malbec

lordvader said:


> So which are the top of the Line Credit Cards in todays date 2016
> any sites that compare the Cards ?
> 
> Thanks


I think you need to do it on your own to be honest.

I think more interesting cards are:

ADIB Visa Infinite - 10% unlimited dining cashback, 2.5% rewards for other spends

UNB World Mastercard - they give you AED 3000 if you commit to spend or transfer the balance of AED 100,000

Mashreq Etisalat Signature card - 5% rewards + quarterly bonus depending on spending that can be offset on Etisalat bills

No idea about the miles cards, but I am sure Citibank has one of the best and most flexible redemption wise.

Personally I don't like the cards that have too many conditions to meet to get certain cashback or that have the cashback limited to certain amount.


----------



## ahmedwk

Malbec said:


> Anyone using Etisalat Singature credit card?
> Seems good on paper: 5% cashback which can be offset towards Etisalat bills, no thresholds.
> 
> The only negative is joining fee AED 1000, annual fee AED 500. I am not a fan of annual fees but in this case you get welcome bonus of 80k pts which is equivalent to AED 800 and upon renewal you get 25k pts (AED 250).


you got it right. I did the analysis sometime back and found out that, for me, as an Etisalat eLife subscriber, Mashreq Etisalat Signature is the best.
What is even better, that you can convert Etisalat reward points to Etihad miles at a rate much better than any Etihad miles credit cards out there. even the ones with higher fees.


----------

